# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  French rock?

## SashaT

Hey guys. I was downloading music at iTunes the other day and I got to thinking... 
Are there any really good French punk/grungy/garageband rock music? Stuff like The Killers, My Chemical Romance, Garbage, Good Charlotte, Linkin Park...popular U.S. rock bands.
I listen to ChanteFrance ( a radio station in Paris ) online and most of their music is very electro with a lot of synthesizer, real 80-ish, even the newer songs. This is all good  ::  , but I just want to jam out to a good garage band rock song in French. 
The band doesn't have to be from france, as a matter of fact I was wondering about any punk French-Canadian bands, but I am totally open to any french speaking rock group. ANYTHING to stop the synthesizers!!!!!   ::  LOL
Please hook an American up with something he can jam out to.  ::

----------

From Qu

----------


## SashaT

:D Thanks, I needed that, those stupid Synthesizers were driving me mad! :twisted: LOL

----------


## possopo

from france:
trust
t

----------


## Niamh

Noir Desir

----------

Saez
Kyo

----------

De Palmas (bluesy like)

----------

I'm living in China now, but I found a pretty good french rock band at one of the local cd shops strangely enough...they're called "Daisybox"...good stuff...

----------


## possopo

a guest wrote: 

> Saez 
> Kyo

 please, no :: 
kyo is total rubbish (it's only my opinion but it's also a lot of good people's opinion).
saez is just plain bad  ::

----------

it's my opinion too, possopo!

----------


## The Hatred

French rock is pretty good, but french metal sucks, that's all what I have to say about it!

----------

[From Qu

----------

Cowboys Fringants: 
Their new single ''Les

----------


## Nathan

Alors, j'aime bien Les Cowboys Fringants!  En Berne est formidable. 
J'ai jamais entendu les

----------


## Jean

Du bon Punk, Oi ou Ska fran

----------

